# Rainbow Regional in South Maine



## AmandaLynn

hey y'all,
actual location will be announced on the 30th,
anyone headed that way. On my own atm looking for a buddie.
headin out of Cleveland in a week or two.


----------



## DirtyErik

sounds good to me!


----------



## BanMatt

Are you sure it's going to be in s. maine?
Have you heard anything about one in Washington in sometime in august?


----------



## AmandaLynn

yeah this regional is in Stonham Maine and starts on Aug. 5th. I did hear about one in Washington too, but I haven't looked into it, pretty sure it's legit though.


----------



## BanMatt

I see. Well if anyway is going and passing through indianapolis IN let me know. Just sayin.


----------



## wildboy860

yeah I heard about the one in washington at nationals. it's legit. more info will follow when it gets closer to aug.


----------



## AmandaLynn

directions posted yesterday,

HOWDY FOLKS!
The Southern Maine Rainbow Family of Living Light 
invites all to come Gather For a peace Prayer in the White Mountains 
National Forrest in Southern Maine.
We gather in peace, observing ( 
...to the best of our abilities ) the consensus of Rainbow Family - to live
lightly on the land, to meditate and/or pray for peace and healing for 
all peoples and to do all of these things 
in in, for and out of love.
To get to the site, follow Rt 5 North 
From Freyburg, Maine, passing through Lovell, Maine. After you pass 
central lovel, turn left (West) onto West Stoneham Road. Follow West 
Stoneham to Hut Rd. Turn right - and follow Hut Rd until you reach 
welcome Home In the National Forrest.

PLEASE NOTE!!! this site 
has sensitive local artifacts. There are unmarked graves in some of the 
rock cairns from the influenze epidemic around world war 1. The rocks in
the old farm walls are obviously just that - please do not disturb any 
other rock formations you find.


----------



## partysummer07

Damn... I kind of want to go to this.


----------



## Gudj

partysummer07 said:


> Damn... I kind of want to go to this.


 
Go! You are a free man now! 
Maybe I'll see you outside of Orlando sometime.


----------



## Detrivore

could someone PM me about the Washington regional? Plan on showing up with my homie via thumb.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Mainebow was amazing!!!!!! Really small, no more than 80 or so people, 2 florida kitchens in Maine!! Bear Necessities and Iris Kitchen. Lots of first-timers, and tons of local support. We had freaking lobster dinner in the forest!!!!!!!!! hahaha. Great vibes, music, food and love. The site was beautiful and there was a lot of talk about holding nationals there in a few years. This was the second annual Mainebow gathering and a new group will be forming to keep it going every year SMERF southern Maine Rainbow family.


----------



## ThankFull David

there are other spots besides the same one you've used for the past 3 years in a row!!!! Baloo is fucking things up for the family! DO NOT GO TO HUT RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! any questions???? tell baloo to get ahold of some real rainbow warriors if he wants to call this a rainbow gathering


----------

